# Riga Photo Colada



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*As you know, Pina Colada is a popular Caribbean cocktail. This thread will be my photo cocktail of Riga. I decided to put on hold my daily conceptual thread about Riga, I will return to it when I will be sick for strict order and management again. Now I will try something opposite - will post pics in chaotic order, trying to mix up the most different places/photos. You will never know what comes up next - relax and enjoy Riga in all it's diversity!*



1. Three art lovers in Old Town










2. A lonely man on the vastness of Ķīšezers lake 










3. Another lonely man waiting for his catch in Daugava river...










4. Lantern on Mūrnieku street - a small paradise in otherwise quite neglected area










5. Our "Golden bridge" (Southern bridge) - usually we say it with bitter, because of the costly construction of the bridge and some 40 mio EUR drain to corrupt person's pockets. But in this pic it really looks like it was made of gold 










6. Okay, it's actually orange 










7. Armenian minority church in Maskavas district










8. Lady with camera wandering around Riga Old Town and waiting for sun to appear. Yeah, I think every photographer knows what it means - to long for at least a couple of sunbeams in a cloudy day, when you want to take a good shot of something.










9. Industrial brutality - Riga commercial port. In B&W it looks like a pic from Soviet times.










10. The same in colours










11. Urban kitten










12. The most interesting and creative advertisement I have seen in Riga!










13. A bit unusual appartment buildings in Maskavas district - like them.










14. Riga city life










15. Brīvības street. The historical building in the centre associates with sad memories for Latvians - it housed local KGB headoffices in Soviet times. 









16. This exhibition hall sign I found on the underground floor of one shopping passage in Riga Old Town.










17. Just a building on Valdemāra street










18. ...and it's neighbour










19. Are there parallel universes existing??


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Nice city!


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

amazing shots :applause:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome photos from Riga :cheers:


----------



## Johnny Blade (Feb 8, 2009)

Great photographs of Riga!


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

Made a little lottery on my pc, by searching my picture archive by numbers which before I rolled on dice - 2,5,8. From given pics chose some of those which as far as I remember I haven't showed in any of my threads. 

20. Statue in Riga Old Town courtyard - a priviliged one, with roof over it's head. 










21. Modern building of Riga port authority which despite of location in the very centre, is quite unknown even for locals.










22. Old Town building entrance which looks like designed by someone who was "high" at the moment  










23. Early spring comes with first sunny days, wood-notes and... first motorcyclists in the city streets. 










24. A small cosy building on Lāčplēša street.










25. Far away, on the city suburbs, a Soviet time industrial building has been turned into quite decent looking modern offices centre. By the way, rebuilding of Soviet time industrial facilities/warehouses to modern offices has been very popular trend in Riga in last years. Along with the huuge historical centre floor space, it is the main explanation of why Riga hasn't built many new office buildings and highrises. 










26. Rooftops of Maskavas forštate.


----------



## Liwwadden (Nov 12, 2005)

Great shots. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## bleetz (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks for the photos.

Riga is a stunning city. I absolutely love its inter-war architecture that can be rivalled by very few cities in Europe. Riga would undoubtedly be one of the greatest metropolises in Europe by now just like it was back in inter-war, if it wasn't for our Soviet friends.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

27. Krasta street expressway which leads from the centre to city's southern suburbs. This is a place some 5 km from centre, rather extensively built-up area with many different kind of shopping malls, fast food restaurants on road sides. On the right side you see "Lido" eating & entertainment complex which is a really nice place. 










28. Decadence in Āgenskalns district










29. 










30. The same Old town patio with luxurious scuplture.










31. Sunset over railway between Krasta and Dārzciems districts in southern Riga.










32. This entrance in Silent centre seems so magical - beautiful, but at the same time lonely and sad.










33. This is a little PR trick. One could think the bar stands here since 1752. The bar itself is very new - it was opened in 2007. Since 1752 - it regards to Riga Black balsam - then the drink was first time mentioned in written sources.










34. Functionalism from interwar period is another addition to Riga Old Town's architectural diversity.










35. My good old shot "snake" which won in SSC Urban photo contest 










36. Spring colours in Vērmaņdārzs park, besides Latvia University building. 










37. Simpler building in Silent centre district










38. 2 trams meeting one another in Miera street










39. The black building










40. Building on Brīvības street.










41.Old Town's triangles










42. Barona street's eminence


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

43. Urban idyll - highrises, cranes, bridge pillar and airplane.










44. "Spoon boy: Do not try and bend the spoon. That's impossible. Instead only try to realize the truth. Neo: What truth? Spoon boy: There is no spoon. Then you'll see that it is not the spoon that bends, it is only yourself."










45. Mīlgrāvis canal at Vecmīlgrāvis district (10 km to north from centre) is a ship paradise - the largest ship repair&building factory on the coasts of Baltic sea is located there (at least they say so). 










46. One more pic from this amazing place (we will definitely return there again). 










47. At Stalin times, architecture in Soviet Union wasn't reduced to simple blocks yet. It had some claims to royalty. These are the lanterns at VEF Culture Palace, built in 50ies. 










48. Childrens playing football in Maskavas park (Moscow park) in Maskavas forštate suburb aka "Maskačka". By the way, while this is "Moscow park" in Riga, there is a "Riga park" in Moscow too - opened this year.










49. One more shot from Maskavas district, some 1 km away. It seems, basketball is not so beloved among the locals :lol:










50. Take a deep breath of this beauty, before we leave to some industrial places 










51. Far away, in the southern outskirts of the city, there is located Šķirotava - a huuge industrial/warehouse district. I found the area absolutely amazing. The most active industries there are wood-processing. This facility, located technically outside Riga city borders, is also something related to woodworking.










52. "Flammable! Don't smoke!" 










53. 










54. Logistic parks and warehouses fights hardly with industrial objects to rule the place - and it seems they wins. 










55. 










56. Stairways to heaven... 










57. It looks like somewhere in deep countryside, doesn't it?










58. Back to the turmoil of Riga centre...










59. Interesting "monster" building on Birznieka-Upīša street.










60. And a very different one not far away - wooden manor house on Visvalža street (you can find a beautiful description of it in Gatis' home page: www.ambermarks.com)










61. Grīziņkalns is a part of centre, where many people still have wood heating. This year, not all could afford to buy a firewood for the winter - it was reported on TV news. This man can call himself lucky - already in August he carried firewood into his basement. 










62. A piece of city centre from above.










63. Traffic tunnel below Riga's railway bed. Such places are robber's paradise in every city, I think.










64. In this picture you can see that even Akmens bridge - shortest, oldest and seemingly "most stable" of Riga bridges - looks crooked in tele-zoom. So, no worries about Southern bridge. 










65. "Tele 2" fake meteorite was just a trifle. Look what "Osram" have done - they've made the sun to look like an electric bulb! 










66. Evening at the river


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

67. Starting with the most actual picture - 11th November is triumph day in Latvia history - in 1919, Latvians defeated Bermont's army (German and Russian united forces) in Riga and saved independence of Latvia (country was proclaimed just year ago). Every 11th November there is a tradition to come and leave candles at Riga castle wall. When I went around there, it has just started - these are just first people and candles, later the wall was full with candles and the square full with people. 










68. Āgenskalns' architectural mosaique










69. Office building at Salu bridge










70. Sip a cup of coffee while observing Riga city life through window - many cafes in centre offers you such desirable option.










71. Kvass drinking in hot summer days is still quite popular in Riga, although in most cases it tastes watery. There are several kvass selling points in Central market when it's hot outside, and they do well - buyers comes almost non-stop.










72.










73. April morning sky over Southern highway construction field...










74. Quite a spooky place in Distant centre (one could shoot some horror movie there in full moon nights) - a cemetery with historical monuments, which are neglected now and marked with Satanic symbols.










75.










76.










77. Return to Riga Central Market - this is bread pavillion.










78. Lithuanian and Latvian strawberries side by side. Interesting that there is written "local" at the Lithuanian strawberries, but not at Latvian ones. 










79. At the parliament building










80. Alice in Wonderland










81. Another glass reflections (at the Central station)










82. Place in Old Town where Cinema Museum is located










83. Claustrophobia










84. Art Nouveau










85. Backside of Orthodox church










86. Brīvības street offers many great urban views - this is from place some 3 km from Old Town, looking back to central core










87. Some of Riga centre courtyards:










88.










89.










90.










91.










92. 










93. Over entrance of cinema "Riga" 










94. Some randomly chosen separate buildings in different places of Riga centre










95.










96.










97.










98.










99. These guys play nice music 










100. June - the month of graduates. After the ceremony, graduates takes a chance to be photographed at the entrance of University of Latvia central building and also to descend the main stairs, because there is a belief that you shouldn't do it if you're still studying in the university - because then you won't finish it. I can confirm, that this is not true - as I descended the stairs when still studied in 2nd year, and despite of it - graduated  










101.










102. 










103. The Urban bird


----------



## void0 (Oct 8, 2008)

This reminds me St.Petersburg


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Vecais Sakarnis said:


>


That´s a beautiful photo!

Keep them coming! 
They´re wonderful, such as your descriptions


----------



## ABC LV (Aug 27, 2008)

Vecais Sakarnis said:


> 78. Lithuanian and Latvian strawberries side by side. Interesting that there is written "local" at the Lithuanian strawberries, but not at Latvian ones.


Our strawberries are larger :yes:



Vecais Sakarnis said:


> 4
> 
> 62. A piece of city centre from above.



From what place did you took this photo? And what is that concrete block on the top of building which looks like a Riga art museum?


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

ABC LV said:


> From what place did you took this photo? And what is that concrete block on the top of building which looks like a Riga art museum?


It is tele-zoom photo taken from Alberta hotel open-air terrace. That concrete block - it seems chimney to me.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

104. Railway bridge since it's lightened, has become one of the most (if not the most) attractive features of Riga at night!










105. 










106. Ride with a small ship on Daugava has became quite popular in Riga. If frankly, not always it's very safe - there was a case this summer, when one of those ships impacted into Akmens bridge pier. Captain was just drunk :lol: Stewardesses get off the board before the ride started, passsengers didn't suspected anything and stayed. Luckily, noone suffered seriously.










107. Why banks always like to play with clocks? Maybe it's because "time is money"? Here one Hansabanka entrance in Riga centre...










108. And here Parex bank entrance some quarters farther. Both banks have experienced serious changes - Hansabanka now is called Swedbank, but Parex from private bank has became state bank (and almost submerged Latvia's economy). 










109. Something of commieblockish brutality










110. This guy on the opposite side of Daugava river to centre counts Riga church towers... Not an easy task, really. 










111. Did you know there is a piece of Berlin wall in Riga? At least most of Rigans don't know it although it's located in the very centre. Recently (in regard to 20th anniversary since deconstruction of Berlin wall) in one TV broadcast people were asked on the streets, and noone knew.










112. Omg, how I would like to visit all those small towers of Riga centre buildings and check the views from there! This one = unusual tower, located not on the corner of building but in the middle of it, it's on Tērbatas street.










113. Balconies in Silent centre










114. 2 skylines - clouds competes with city's suburban highrises.


----------



## Seattlelife (May 15, 2007)

This makes me want to visit Riga. I loved all these photos, especially the wooden manor! This city seems very interesting at street level for an urban photographer.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

Seattlelife said:


> This makes me want to visit Riga. I loved all these photos, especially the wooden manor! This city seems very interesting at street level for an urban photographer.


Yeah, although Riga hasn't many huge skyscrapers and also has rather low building density outside centre, it has very strong and unique urban character, the feeling of the place. Riga is a city with soul... And those wooden manor houses are many more in Riga, see Gatis' page if you're interested! And I will try to show them in some of my on-going Riga threads as well.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

Next page --->


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

Time after time will update this thread by posting here photos from my Riga daily photo blog.

*115. Winter aerial picture.* One cold cold Saturday of January I went up to St Peters church tower to take winter aerial shots of the city. It was freezing as hell to be up there in the cold wind and minus 10 degrees but the sunny+snowy combination is so rare here that it was worth it. Winter at it's best! 



*116. Shopping centre under construction.* Despite of economic depression, construction of another new supermarket (and this one is intended as a top-class) is closing to it's final phase - "Galerija Patollo" is filling the gap between Dzirnavu and Blaumaņa streets. Riga centre has got quite many shopping centres (almost everywhere where I have been, there isn't tendency to build supermarkets in the city's centre, f.e., in Stockholm it was almost impossible to find at least one) - Stockmann, Origo, Galerija Centrs, Barona Centrs, Valdemāra Centrs, Triangula bastions, Bērnu pasaule. So, "Galerija Patollo" is upcoming 8th shopping mall in Riga's centre. 



*117. Dreamwalker*



*118. The border.* This is the place which could be regarded as borderline of historical centre - old stadium besides railway line which separates centre from commieblock districts which you see in the background. 



*119. Up*. Are we coming out of the recession?










*120. Tower in fog.* Riga TV tower is the highest structure in Latvia (365 m) and sometimes, in fog, it's only partly visible. 


*
121. Historical meets modern.* Both buildings are banks.



*122.* Another modern+historical fragment of Riga city mosaique, from Valdemāra street. 



*123. Old wooden house.* One of many houses in Mežaparks district. Most of them are posh villas, but I found this old poor one very charming. 



*124. Urban area.* Technically it's not Riga, but practicaly it is - while separate town 10 years ago, after a building and real estate loan boom Ķekava is now a part (and start) of Riga urban area (20 km to south from Riga centre). Thousands of private houses have been built along Riga-Ķekava road (10 km), right in the meadows, without proper infrastructure and planning, and of course you can forget about such things as the coherent and nice architecture. While in Riga itself the population is decreasing every year, areas around Riga are the only ones in Latvia where it has increased, due to this massive housing development. So, with real estate loan boom we have got many "great things" at once:
1) crashed economy
2) thousands of people who are struggling hardly to repay their loans
3) American style urban sprawl around Riga and all the problems of it 



*125. Winter streetscene.* From far away suburbs to the centre of city - this is Brīvības street, picture from February. Density here does it's job - in cold days of January, the temperature in city's central part was significantly higher than in suburbs - one morning, f.e, difference reported by the Latvian Meteorological centre was 7 degrees - minus 26 in suburbs and only minus 19 in centre.



*126. Brīvības street in winter afternoon.* Another shot of Brīvības street - this one from winter afternoon, in direction to central part. Busy traffic, gorgeous architecture, shop signs and people - that's the common features of Riga centre streets. 


*
127. Guards of honor.* The shift of guards of honor at Liberty monument. 


*
128. Mega icicles.* Countless Riga buildings were covered with icicles this winter and some of them were really huge - like this one, which is almost in the size of whole 2nd floor of this house (it's health centre, by the way). It seems, such icicle could even reach the ground from the roof - that would be funny! But not so funny part is when temperatures climbs over zero (like previous days) and all this starts to melt - then it go down on walker's heads! There are people who's task is to save walkers from that - look at next pictures...



*129. Roof cleaner.* A man who cleans roofs from snow and icicles must be not only cold-resistent but also very cautious and precise, especially if you work on top-class, chic buildings. This man shouted some "stronger words" when one icicle fell down dangerously close to one of the building's windows  



*130.*










*131. Dilemma.* And this is where roof cleaners hasn't done their job yet - a classic dilemma in winter in Riga: which is better way to risk with your life - to walk on the pavement, under the icicles which can fall down on your head or better on the street where a car can run you down? The choice is yours...  



*132. Courier.* Bicycle couriers (or messenger couriers) are the people to whom I feel the most empathy because I have worked a bit in this job as well (not in winter though). This job is hard not only because of harsh physical conditions (they're working in any kinds of weather circumstances, be it 25 degrees below zero, a thunderstorm or ice-crusted ground), but also of psychological - you have to tolerate the stressful atmosphere by ultra-nervous dispatchers, deliver the parcels in time (and sometimes with 3 parcels in your bag at a time), beware of Riga's crazy traffic etc. And if you think these people are earning good money, you are far from truth - especially in this economic crysis time, when even the best couriers earns only about 200-300 lats (400-600 dollars) per month. There are some 5-6 bicycle courier companies in Riga, some of them offers also scooter couriers service which is more appropriate for farther distances throughout the city although they're being done by bicyclists as well (as Riga has rather low density and extensive built-up, it is very expanded in space: 30 km in north-south and 20 km in west-east direction).
The cycle courier in the picture gets especial attention because she is a girl. I think, in one day of January, when the temperature was below minus 20 degrees, it was this girl who was catched on the street and interviewed by Latvian Television news with the question: "How can you work in this temperature??" Notice the advertisement in the right upper corner of the picture - it promote vacations in warm countries. It looks almost like mocking in this context. 



*133. Spring on Tērbatas street.* A bit of spring for a change...



*134. Ice fishing in industrial environment. *Ice fishermans in Riga are in many places - as you see here, even on Sarkandaugava river besides heavily industrialized areas, and even in -15 or lower temperatures. Btw, last summer there was an emergency situation because of possible chemical catastrophe (due to dangerous chemical reactions in one container) not far from the place. 



*135. Preparation to Valentine's Day. *In 20 years of independence, Latvians have adopted Western culture traditions very responsively. St. Valentine's Day has became especially popular here. Here you see the instalation of Valentine Day's symbolic on the top of "Laima" clock. "Laima" clock is very appropriate place for that, because it's famous as a romantic (and other kinds of) meetings place for Rigans. 



*136. Peeing on the street.* As in every large city, you can see very different people - also shameless drunkards between them. This guy took a piss right on the Kalpaka boulevard - one of Riga centre largest streets. The building is, by the way, The Constitutional Court of Latvia. Riga centre has chronical deficit of public toilets and the city's governers has promised to solve the problem before the tourism season starts, but, I guess, for such types it won't help anyway. Why go to toilet when there is a street? :lol: 



*137. Live music in shopping centre.* I was suprised by these 2 musicians who gave performance in the department store "Centrs", on the side of roof-covered Rīdzenes street. Interestingly, the audience was just a few teenagers, although the music was rather in "adult contemporary" genre - slow ballads of Valentine's Day related themes. The young singer has fine voice and together they sounded very professional. 



*138. Ķīpsala exhibition hall.* Ķīpsala exhibition hall is the main venue for exhibitions in Riga and all kinds of exhibitions is organized there - pet, food, real estate, technics, tourism... This pic is from car exhitibion in April 2008. 


*
139. Powerlifting.* The snow cover in Riga reached over 50 cm this winter. The big oak-trees in city centre parks don't have a problem to cope with it, while smaller trees sometimes loose their branches below the heaviness of snow.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

212. May 1: Statues. 









*
213. May 2: Art Nouveau exhibition.* It's not a secret that Riga is one of the most notorious centers of Art Nouveau architecture. From 12th to 30th April there was an exhibition of Riga's Art Nouveau in Riga Townhall building central hall. Of course, only a small part of wast Art Nouveau heritage was contained in this exhibition but for a tourists and those Rigans (and sadly they are very many) who never take a look up when walking on the street, it could be some kind of discovery. 










*214. May 4: Independence Restoration Day. *4th May is Independence Restoration Day in Latvia, and today is 20th anniversary since the event in 1990 when Latvia de jure restored it's independence. Liberty monument (built in 1936) is the symbol of Latvia's independence. Each sculpture there represents some value or character of Latvian culture or history.









*
215. May 7: Deeper Underground.* "I'm goin' deeper underground, there's too much panic in this town." (Jamiroquai)









*
216. May 8: Private housing & industry of electricity.* Far far away, outside the official city borders, a new private houses is built in previously empty meadows. In the background you see the fat chimneys of Riga TEC-2. The purpose of their existence seems quite mysterious to me, because I have not seen smoke coming out of them - but maybe they are even not chimneys?










*217. May 9: Back to home.* Evening in Riga's southern suburbs Pļavnieki - numerous car drivers are coming back from work in the centre to the sleeping districts of commieblocks. Riga functions as very monocentric city - largest part of all the financial, economical, cultural life is happening in the city's centre.









*
218. May 10: Time for coffee.* In the beautiful warm days of spring we can carelessly take some look back to winter... Hot drink is one of the options how to warm up yourself during walk through city's centre in a cold winter day.










*219. May 11: Old Town's cityscape.* Old Town's cityscape between several churches located within 50 meter radius - St Peter's church, St John's church and former St George church. Here you see only a bit of St John's church (to the left), but to the right in the picture you see cafe "Pētergailis" ("Peter's ****"), named after St Peter's church which is located to the right.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*220. May 12: Spring Is ON. *Finally really beautiful weather here... Picture from today - blossoming plum-trees in the front of the commiebrick building in Āgenskalna priedes district. Once these bricks were as white as the blossoms.










*221. May 13: Daugava excavation. *Yesterday saw this ship digging Daugava river bed. I don't know what for that was done but it made me remember about the crazy plans of some local businessmans - "Herson canal" project which proposes to dig Daugava river, elongate it and by digging the canal join Daugava with Dnieper river, thus making sea-lane from Riga to the Black sea.










*222. May 15: Clipped trees.* Other trees have turned green now, but not these clipped ones in Grīziņkalna park. They are left outside of the "spring party".



















*223. May 16:* Which product is advertised here by Bruce Willis? Guess, if you don't know - stay silent, if you know!


----------



## stevensp (May 7, 2010)

it looks great

but i heard a lot of different opinions about it. that its quite boring?


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

stevensp said:


> it looks great
> 
> but i heard a lot of different opinions about it. that its quite boring?


Riga? I don't know what do you mean with "boring". For an architecture traveler, Riga can be as interesting as Paris or Barcelona. For a culture traveler Riga has something to offer too, but here maybe it really can be labeled "boring" - world class superstars doesn't performs here every weekend. For a "party" traveler, Riga is regarded very attractive  So, everything depends on what your priorities are...


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Amazing monuments, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

Pictures day by day from my photoblog PhotoRiga.

*225. May 17: Riverside.* Although very undeveloped, Riga's waterfront alongside Daugava river at the Old Town is quite a popular place where to hang out when the weather is good.










*226. May 18: Architects street. *Architects street is one of the shortest Riga centre streets - it stretches only alongside Latvian University main building.










*227. May 19: Passenger train.* Passenger train going to Riga Central station. Passenger trains are still Soviet time manufacture, at least part of them are refurbished, made look nicer. Latvian Railway company has started tender for purchasing new trains and there is an option to revive train building industry in Latvia - RVR (producer of the train in the picture) could unite with Bombardier to build the new trains, if they win the contest.










*228. May 20: Girls. *Girls in T-shirts and with ice-cream - that's a sure sign that summer is started.










*229.May 21: Czech president's visit.* President of Czech republic Vaclav Klaus has arrived in Riga today. And again, traffic on several major streets are blocked. I have never understand why common people have to suffer in these cases, I'm annoyed also every time when I see some important person driving through the city with 90km/h escorted by police with signal lights and sound signals. Let them drive as everyone else, "enjoying" the city's infrastructure as it is. 
When George W. Bush arrived in Riga in 2005, the security was turned into absurd - the city centre was closed, a holiday given to people, people were even urged by officials to leave the city to countryside in that day. In the result, the city became absolutely "dead". If you're interested how Riga looked that day, here is picture gallery: http://www.apollo.lv/portal/news/articles/47060/galery/1/article










*230. May 22: Lawbreakers. *The sign informs: "Forbidden to step on the lawn".










*231. May 23: Raina boulevard.* Raiņa boulevard view - it's one way street leading from K. Valdemara street to the Central station. In the far you see the small roof tower of Latvia University main building - it's called "Astronomical tower" because an observatory is located there. As far as I know, it's one of 2 Riga centre observatories - the other one is located in Christ's Birth Orthodox church.










*232. May 24: Want to know your future?* Salon of astrology, palmistry & other kind of that stuff, in centre. Such services became especially popular in Latvia since economic crysis started.









*
233. May 25: Rietumu bank clock. *One of the newest additions to Riga cityscape is Rietumu bank clock on the crossorads of Lāčplēša, Sadovņikova and Jēkabpils streets.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Nice new (empty) apartments in Imanta. Are they very expensive?

This ones are great:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice those new photos from Riga are


----------



## Triceratops (Nov 9, 2007)

Really terrific shots showing that summer has come here finally in it's full swing! :banana:


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

Benonie said:


> Nice new (empty) apartments in Imanta. Are they very expensive?


I don't know, they doesn't publish prices in their homepage. http://www.metropolia.lv/eng/project/


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Impressive city and pictures.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*234. Kronvalda park fountain.*










*235. Smile in the mirror.*










*236. Spring colors.* Spring nature makes beautiful even areas around dreary buildings...









*
237. Motorcycle on tram track.* Tram or railway lines are sometimes used by byciclists or, as in this case - motorcyclists - to get on the shortest way through Riga.










*238. Funny sign #1.* "Is it allowed to leave a car in front of us? Of course, not!" 










*239. Funny sign #2.* It looks like dogs have their own traffic signs in Riga, and here their traffic is not allowed  (is it just a regular street pavement, btw).










*240. Dance with the gravitation.* Photo captured this little girl a moment before she fell down on the asphalt and started crying. I was actually a bit surprised that falling down looks like this in photo - it seems she are rather doing discus-throwing.










*241. Šķērsiela (The Crossroad street).* Šķērsiela (The Crossroad street) is just a small, typical Riga street in private housing suburb - it looks as provincial as such street can look. However, this street is famous. And it became famous when one of the leading Latvian film director Ivars Seleckis made a documentary film about this street in 1988 - the film was internationally recognized, awarded with "Felix" as European Documentary Film of the Year in European Film Awards 1990. "The Crossroad Street" even experienced it's sequel 10 years later - "New Times At Crossroad street". If you're interested to know more about these films and see a 3 minute fragment (with English subtitles) from the second film, visit these pages: http://www.latfilma.lv/d/069/index.html and http://www.latfilma.lv/d/130/index.html.


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Wonderful pictures, you´re an excellent photographer and the city looks great. :cheers:


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

I agree with what you said about spring, it has given those trees a nice touch .


----------



## Triceratops (Nov 9, 2007)

Wonderful nature you manage to capture, Vecais, thanks for the colours! 
Tbh, I'm surprised with Šķērsiela story, wow! We should be promoting this one as a movie tourism destination!


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*242. "The bricks".* Traffic prohibitive signs here we call "the bricks" - due to the visual appearance. Don't know is that nickname existing only here, or in your country too?
Btw, in the background you see one of historical water towers of Riga - there are several more such towers scattered around the city.










*243. Capitalist advertisements on socialist highrises. *Recently another one Riga's Soviet highrise - Agriculture Ministry - has got a huge advertisement by capitalist corporation (could have Soviet power imagine that when they build the tower ~30 years ago?). 










Btw, just some 500 metres away, on the opposite side of Daugava, on Press House Tele2 is advertising, while some 2 kilometres to south, on top of Latvian Television highrise is placed LG advertisement. See here:

244.










245. 










*246. Russian Drama Theatre. *The reconstruction of Riga Russian Drama Theatre in Old Town is closing to finish. The building really looks stunning now, very bright and colourful. However they have decided to leave the ugly "furuncle" on the building's roof, don't know why that was necessary - the building would look better without it, wouldn't it?










*247. The Baltic Way.* More than 20 years ago (on 23rd August of 1989) Baltic countries literally joined in hands - more than 2 million people (about 1/4 of Baltic states total population) made a "live chain" from Vilnius to Tallinn. It was one of the events which preceded the collapse of Soviet Union. Now young artists has placed their artworks about the Baltic Way theme on the wall of Occupation museum in Riga Old Town.










*248. Summer snow. *Snow in summer? It really looks like almost snowfall in some parts of Riga now - the air is full of flying poplar fluffs. The most amazing thing is, that few poplar trees are capable to fulfil with fluffs areas of many square kilometres. Btw, I really love poplars and also these fluffs - amazing nature phenomenon.










249.










250.










251.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*252. New square.* The newest addition to Old Town's cityscape is this square - summer beer garden, named very unappropriately: "Spruce-tree". The square is made in the place of previous Soviet wreck - real eyesore building which was demolished last year. 










253.










*254. Cats cafeteria. * One day wandering around Āgenskalns district in one of my photo tours, I found six homeless (supposedly) cats, who ate a meal which one old old lady served to them. Cats are quite many in Āgenskalns, but I had never seen such a cat density in single place. It seems they are feeded by the lady regularly in this place and this is their "cafeteria".










*255. Dragon.* Dragon on Antonijas street 8 is one of countless Riga's Art Nouveau sculptures on building's facades. You can walk around the city and find everything from people's faces and statures to animals, plants and mythological creatures in their stone reproductions.










*256. The wreck. *I have always felt some beauty in half-ruined buildings. There is strong spirituality in them, as they are standing on the step between the existence and non-existence.
One of the most ghostly and also picturesque Riga wrecks stands on Maskavas street - as a warning sign that you've exited centre and entered Maskavas forštate (which for Riga is approximately the same as Harlem or Brooklyn for New York). On the wall of this wreck some people have written: "Property of Riga City Council". Riga City has started to demolish wrecks - the first ones, logically, are demolished in Old Town. But I seriously don't want this wreck to disappear - it adds a lot of feeling to this place of Riga, imo. 









*
257. Memorial concert of Jānis Grodums.* Jānis Grodums was one of the Latvian rockmusic legends. He died in June, at the age of 52. Already before his death, there was planned supportive concert to raise funds for his treatment - but it was too late. Concert happened anyway - as a memorial event, and at the same time in Riga and Liepaja (his birth city). In Riga concert many of Latvian pop and rockmusic stars took part and people were many. The last song was the most legendary one of Grodums, "Dzimtā valoda" (Native Language) which was one of the hymns which started Latvia's Awakening in 80ies - whole nation movement to Independence from Soviet Union (which was one of the reasons why USSR broke apart). So, this man has written his word in history, somewhat even in global scale. 





































You can listen/watch "Dzimtā valoda" here:






tw, Grodums was also a great photographer in his last years. His photo collection is visible here: http://photo.net/photodb/member-photos?user_id=1840254


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Riga looks lovely kay:.


----------



## Triceratops (Nov 9, 2007)

The dull weather in the first pics makes the photos even more satured IMO, probably because one pays more attention to the contents of what is shown..! Amazing shots as always, Vecais! Thanks for some great promotion!


----------



## juliaroberts (May 14, 2010)

i like it very much 6


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*266. Go library! *The Soviet time monument of 1905 revolution fighters nowadays makes a fun composition with the silhouette of Latvia's National Library construction. In between, on background you see the spire of another Soviet monument - Victory monument.










*267. Have a good sleep before drive!* On the night of 23/24th June Latvia celebrates "Jāņus" - ancient national tradition to celebrate the shortest night of year, being awake all night in nature at bonfires and drinking beer. And here starts the problem - you have to drive a car to get from countryside back to the city, and many do it in drunkenness state - that's why sometimes after Jāņi celebrations there are many road accidents and even fatalities. Road Traffic Safety Directorate every year before Jāņi starts anti-alcohol campaigns and this year they have placed a huge bed in the very centre of Riga with appeal to sleep off drunkenness before drive. As other options drawed on the bed there are offered - "loss of driver's licence", "death" and "prison".









*
268. Few metres above head. *This is how Riga looks approximately one floor above ground - where the space is occupied by trolley and tram wires, tops of the smallest trees and traffic signs, second floor windows of the buildings. I always like perspectives which shows just a small compositional fragment of the city's puzzle, leaving the space for imagination. There you can try to imagine how is the view from the famous "Sakta" building in direction towards Old Town and the visible Dom church tower - but the result may be rather far from reality, because Dom church is actually much farther than it looks in this telezoom photo.










*269 - 278. Grass Market. *Just as before Christmas, every year before Jāņi (Midsummer Day) festivity, on 22nd June there is a fair in Dome square, so called "zāļu tirdziņš" (Grass Market). Many kinds of national made stuff is sold there, and people can taste beer, cheese, shashliks or, as you see in one of the pictures, more usual meal like potatoes.













































*
279. Midsummer Day.* Diadems of oak leafs are one of the main attributes of Midsummer Day. Also Roland's statue in Townhall square each year gets one.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

280. - 290. Restarting this thread with the same theme it's paused on - Midsummer day celebrations. This week ago we had traditional Grass Market in Riga Dom square. I took some pictures with the architecture in background:



























































































"Jāņi" decorations in city streets:


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

beautiful!
thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Everyone buys pots and plants for their gardens or balconies on that 'grass market?'
Anyway very nice and colourfull pictures. Welcome back Vecais!


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

Benonie said:


> Everyone buys pots and plants for their gardens or balconies on that 'grass market?'


No. I forgot to tell that it is a tradition here to pick up and bring home the most different types of plants and grass in Midsummer Day. In the city, of course, you have to buy than go to meadow and pick up yourself...

Here a description of these for many Europeans probably weird celebrations (from http://www.kultura.lv/en/icons/14/ ):

*Midsummer’s Eve*
The most important holiday for every Latvian is the Summer Solstice festival, or Jāņi, whish is celebrated on the night of June 23. Farms are bedecked with garlands of oak and birch branches and meadow flowers. Nearly everyone leaves the city for the open air so that the shortest night of the year can be spent in the merry company of friends Campfires are lit, special songs are sung, dancing is a universal element during the festival. Traditional caraway seed cheese and lots of beer are on the menu.

*What is Līgo?*
Many ancient traditions that have disappeared in Europe are alive and well in Latvia. Especially Midsummer Night (June 23). This 3-day celebration of the summer solstice is the biggest and most beloved holiday in Latvia. You won't experience anything like it anywhere else in Europe.

Latvia's Midsummer night celebration is called Jāņi in Latvian, and it is the one night of the year that you must never sleep. Most activities are outside and center around a huge bonfire. Girls pick meadow flowers to make wreaths for their hair, while men named Jānis get a bushy crown of oak leaves around their heads. Janis is the most popular male name in Latvia and comparable to 'John'. Traditionally, people in the countryside made their own special cheese and beer for the festivities and went from home to home, sharing their goodies and singing traditional songs. They'd gather around the bonfire to sing special 'Līgo' songs that can only be sung on this night. And they dance the whole night long. Although the sun sets briefly, it doesn't get dark and everyone must be awake to greet the rising sun in the morning. A naked romp into the nearest lake or river is a must for men - and the women who cheer them on. Young couples Like to go into the forest and search for the Legendary fern blossom. Or so they say. And when you greet the morning sun, you have to wash your face in the grass's morning dew, which on Jāņi morning is said to have particularly beneficial properties.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*291.* In 1st June I took one of my bicycle rides around the city. At one moment I looked up to the sky (wanted to check amount of clouds) and saw this rare natural phenomenon - sun halo effect. Wikipedia says, that it's "an optical phenomenon produced by ice crystals creating colored or white arcs and spots in the sky". Anyway, this is first time I saw such phenomenon, and even get a bit dazzled while looking at it and taking these pics.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*292. Hot coffee in hot weather*. 

Real summer weather hit Riga in beginning of June - we had around +30 degrees. Some people still prefered coffee instead of cold, refreshing drinks. If you are thirsty, coffee is the least appropriate drink - not only it is hot, but, as one food specialist told me - it is also a dehydrator. But, if you have to deal with papers (analogue or digital) like a woman in picture, you still are after it's caffeine energy dose.










*293. Cheers!*

But these girls took a beer - May evening in one of Purvciems district bakcyards...










*294. Ornated facades*

Famous American architecture historian Aaaron Betsky has written that Riga "gains its character from its facades, and those are eclectic, to say the least. No place I know displays more variety of materials, compositions and styles in repetitive blocks and stretches of streets than Riga." And that is true - Riga has very interesting, diverse and rich facades which can be explored countless hours. They have so many refined sculptures, ornaments. Here a fragment from Old Town, Smilšu street.










*295. Noise street's silence*

Much simpler, yet cosy facades are visible in other Old Town's street - Noise street. Despite of it's name it is one of calmest and cosiest Old Town's streets. It's very narrow and medieval built-up here uninterrupted by buildings of other periods. It was historically street which went along Riga's defensive wall and thus was named Trauksmes (Alarm) street, because in the case of attack, here city's defenders gathered together. Street's building process started only in 16th Century when it started to lose it's guarding meaning.










*296.-301. Costa Pacifica*

Costa Pacifica is largest cruise ship ever been to Riga - it arrived first time in 25th May. Sea traffic to Riga isn't very developed that's why such a cruise ship was quite a wonder for us and quite many people came to Vanšu bridge to take photos. 























































*302. Marina*

Another big cruise ship in Riga - "Marina". In overall, this summer about 80 cruise ships will visit Riga.


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

Great to see Riga and the other Baltic Capitals are now covered by Bing Bird's Eye View.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice pics and write ups....thanks for posting.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

Riga has officially turned 810 years old - last weekend there were large celebrations in the city, as always. They finished, of course, with nice fireworks.

303.-307.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

Recently annual light festival "Staro Riga" happened in Riga. Pictures from it here.

*308.-314.* After a long walk around about half of 85 objects three people (including me) came to one conclusion - this was the most beautiful one. It's light, water, video projection and music show "One moment with light fountains".
































































315. In the same time with light festival, also National Independence Day were celebrated, that's why several objects were in national symbolics. Latvian parliament house and government's building both displays stories about independence related themes at "Staro Riga 2011" - in the next picture you see parliament building which is lightened as a huge Latvian flag.










316. But here Cabinet of Ministers building, which displays video film about Latvian flag (you see a scene with Latvian flag in Everest, as one of the places it has been). 










317.










318. Another one of the nicest (and most original!) objects in this year's "Staro Riga" festival is called "Secrets of sound". There flames of gas are "dancing" according to sound of classical symphonic music (melodic and beautiful themes). It was quite a hypnotic experience.










319.










*To be continued SOON...*


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

320. Light beams eradiating from Riga municipality building was one of the most impressive (largest) installations this year...










321. ...they were moving in different angles, and - believe it or not - but I'm pretty sure that I saw these beams as a weak and diffused flashes of light even in Bauska town, which is 70 kilometres away from Riga! At first, I couldn't understand what is it - a lightning in November? But then, when approached by bus to Riga and noticed these beams already before Ķekava (~20 km from Riga) I understood that what I saw in Bauska was the light of these beams when their angle was the most sloping, directed to horizon. I made a quick decision to step out of the bus in Zaķusala and took there a bunch of photos while standing on Salu bridge.










322.










323.










324.










325. If Riga is "Little Paris" then our Eiffel Tower is Riga's TV Tower. Just it isn't "Little Eiffel" because it's actually higher than Eiffel Tower - 365 metres.










326.


----------



## Jennifat (Aug 7, 2005)

Beautiful photo thread, Vecais. We don't see too many threads from Latvia here, so this is quite a treat. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks for the beautiful updates on Riga...:cheers:


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

327. Riga Cathedral is in renovation process but that didn't disturbed it to become one of the most impressive lightened objects in this year's Staro Riga. Lights colours changed in many different ways, sometimes playing also with Latvian flag colours.










328.










329. Small Guild building was decorated with illuminated windows.










330.










331. This was funny object - a toilett building who became a "Colosseum" for 4 days 










332. Riga's central parks in "Staro Riga 2011" were decorated with various light installations.










333.










334.










335.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great updates from Riga and thanks


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

I have discovered now these updates and see the same quality of your pictures as in other threads...Plus it seems the buildings are really well restored in Riga and with wonderful colours...It seems summer can be quite hot, what´s the temperature now there?


----------



## CurioCity (Sep 28, 2011)

one of the best place on earth :applause:


----------



## Gatis (Sep 22, 2003)

Temperature now? +3 degrees . No snow, wet weather.
No, it's OK. When crisis was here, I often thought that this is hellhole but now I start to think a lot better of my country.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

madridhere said:


> I have discovered now these updates and see the same quality of your pictures as in other threads...Plus it seems the buildings are really well restored in Riga and with wonderful colours...It seems summer can be quite hot, what´s the temperature now there?


Thanks,

as Gatis said currently it's pretty warm here (and rainy) but winters can be also really cold like the last 2 ones, with minus 20 for many weeks and much snow - I loved that, because I like summers to be real summers and winters - real winters.

As regards to buildings, Old Town and Boulevard Ring is really more or less renovated, but in other centre areas there are many many buildings which should be renovated. Not to mention other historical districts in Riga. In this facet, Riga is rather comparable to Barcelona than Madrid (I was a bit surprised that Madrid looked very renovated and "fresh" because I expected something like Barcelona).


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

336. See how to make a sushi. At first, we take a fish...










337. ..then we just chop it in pieces. Sushi is ready! Easier than I thought 










338.










339.










340.-341. One of Old Town's streets was decorated with these glowing light spheres a la "planets".



















342.-345. Fireworks of Latvia Independence Day.



















This shot reminds me palms at some tropical island's beach...


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

346. - 356. Some springtime impressions:

Blue flowers carpet at Jēkaba cemetery



















Relic of winter










This man who looks very similar to Russell Harris who was presenter of Discovery Travel & Living amazing programme "Diceman", may create an impression that we have some +30 degrees already. Well, it isn't quite true - the temperatures are around +15, at mazimum +20 now in Riga. But for him it's not the problem to drive around like this even in much much colder temperatures, as this picture suggests: https://twitter.com/#!/naivists/status/165341908363784193/photo/1










As the weather gets warmer and nature - greener, Riga parks fulfills with people...










...soon it will be like this (photo of June 2010):










Ladies, ladies...




























And accordeon player:










Spring moon:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the beautiful images....:cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

wow great shots.
this city is full of life, beauty and charm
and you're one of the best photographers here.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

357.-358.

Museum Night evening turned Riga into bustling metropolis - everywhere in centre full of people. One of the most popular apparently was Paul Stradins History of Medicine Museum which got such a huge row (but similar rows were also at Art Museum Riga Bourse, Art Nouveau Museum, Parliament building, House of Blackheads, Porcelain Museum, Aldaris beer factory and elsewhere. 










Here you see Exhibition hall Arsenāls where photo exhibition of Egons Spuris was available. 










I took 2 small videos to illustrate an atmosphere in Riga centre at Museum night. 











I wonder, is Museum Night turns into such a big event in your city too?


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

The holy land of art nouveau, the quintessential capital/renaissance city, urbanly intrigueing. A unique mecca. Would love too see it in person, it makes me erect. I would stand up and take notice.:banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Thank you for the amazing update, Vecais :cheers: Museum Night looks like great fun...was it free or did you have to bye some kind of pass?


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

^^ There were free entrance in all state's and municipality museums and some other places. I guess that's main reason why it's so popular.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

359.-364.

Another picture from museum night - row at Art Nouveau museum in Alberta street










Spring night










People relaxing in Grīziņkalna park



















Last night there were powerful thunderstorm over Riga. Managed to catch few usable shots out of some 500:


----------



## superodesit (Mar 1, 2009)

красивый город


----------



## Loukas_ (Jun 8, 2011)

great photos! Today I saw an article about Riga in "Traveler" by Nationa Geographic. This city resemble me a bit city of Łodź, but Riga is more tidy and well-kept  I have to visit this place!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Really nice, will go there next week!


----------

